# Location of ya'll builders???



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I was looking at getting 1 fer sure possibly 2 rods re-wrapped (if worth it) and have no clue $$$ or where ya'll might be. I'm looking fer Crestview/Baker area, or Navarre area. I have 1 fer sure that is a 40-80 lb class w/ all roller guides I really want done. So ya'll chime up the about the area and $$$ per job or guide??? I really have no clue about this art:bowdown:usaflag:letsdrink PM me ifin you don't want to post it.....THANKS:letsdrink


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Jason, give Capt. Paul Darby a call. He runs a Tackle Repair/Custom rod shop out of Shalimar Yacht Basin in Shalimar of course. I've hada couple of rods and reels repaired there and the pricing and quality of work was excellent. His email is [email protected] and their phone is 200-3172. If you're in Shalimar just go through the front doors of the Shalimar Yacht Basin at 100 Old Ferry Rd. and they have their setup just inside.


----------

